# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Hướng dẫn hủy dịch vụ SMS Plus Viettel qua tổng đài 9595

## ht8899

Khách hàng dùng sim Viettel đămg ký sử dụng dịch vụ SMS Plus sẽ được thỏa sức nhắn tin và chuyển tiếp tin nhắn trả lời tự động hoặc tạo chữ ký cho tin nhắn. Tuy nhiên, lúc này quý khách đang không có nhu cầu nhắn tin thường xuyên liên tục nữa mà cứ duy trì gói cước SMS Plus không sử dụng thì sẽ bị trừ tài khoản ngoài ý muốn. Vì vậy, để không phát sinh các loại tài khoản ngoài ý muốn quý khách có thể thực hiện thao tác đơn giản để hủy dịch vụ SMS Plus Viettel, tiết kiệm chi phí.
Vậy hủy như thế nào?  

Hướng dẫn hủy dịch vụ SMS Plus Viettel qua tổng đài 9595

Hướng dẫn cách hủy dịch vụ SMS Plus Viettel chuẩn xác nhất:
Như chúng ta đã biết, dịch vụ SMS Plus được nhà mạng Viettel cung cấp tới 3 tính năng hữu ích khác nhau:
Chuyển tiếp tin nhắn
Trả lời tự động
Tạo chữ kí tin nhắn
Nhiều khách hàng thao tác hủy gói cước nhưng không thành công, nguyên nhân là do quý khách không thực hiện hủy đồng thời cả ba tính năng. Vì vậy để không gặp sai sót trong khi hủy dịch vụ này quý khách nên thao tác như sau:
– Cú pháp hủy tính năng trả lời tự động: HUYA gửi 9595.
– Cú pháp hủy tính năng chuyến tiếp tin nhắn:  HUYF gửi 9595.
– Cú pháp hủy tính năng tạo chữ ký tin nhắn: HUYS gửi 9595.
Bạn cần thực hiện đồng thời cả ba cú pháp trên mới có thể hủy hoàn toàn dịch vuMS Plus mà không cần nhờ trợ giúp của tổng đài Viettel.

Thay thế SMS Plus bằng 3G Viettel:
Ssau khi hủy dịch vụ SMS Plus Viettel quý khách hàng vẫn có thể liên lạc với người thân, bạn bè thông qua các tiện ích của mạng internet hoặc nhắn tin, gọi điện thông thường.
Để làm được điều này quý khách có thể đăng ký cho mình một gói cước 3G phù hợp hoặc các gói cước như Youtube, gói Facebook của nhà mạng.
Chúng tôi đưa ra các gợi ý sau đây cho quý khách hàng thỏa sức lựa chọn.
– Cách đăng ký các gói cước 3G của Viettel:

Tên gói 3G	Cách đăng ký bằng SMS	Giá gói	Chu kỳ gói	Data	Cước vượt gói
MIMAX	MIMAX gửi 191	70.000đ	30 ngày	600MB	Miễn phí
MIMAX90	MIMAX90 gửi 191	90.000đ	1,2GB
DMAX	DMAX gửi 191	120.000đ	1,5GB
DMAX200	DMAX200 gửi 191	200.000đ	 	3GB	 

Cách đăng ký gói cước Facebook, gói youtube Viettel: Bên cạnh dịch vụ 3G, nhà mạng Viettel cũng bổ sung nhiều gói cước tiết kiệm data mỗi khi truy cập Youtube hoặc Facebook như FB30, YT30.
– Cú pháp đăng ký gói Facebook FB30 Viettel soạn: FB30 gửi 191
        Cước phí: 30,000đ/ tháng
        Ưu đãi: Miễn phí truy cập Facebook suốt 30 ngày tính từ ngày đăy ký.
– Cú pháp đăng ký gói Youtube YT30 Viettel soạn: YT30 gửi 191
        Cước phí đăng ký: 100,000đ/ tháng
        Ưu đãi: Tặng 30GB data truy cập Youtube và onbox.vn từ ngày đăng ký đến ngày 30. Hết lưu lượng tính cước 3G théo gói data thuê bao sử dụng.
Vậy là khách hàng dùng sim số đẹp Viettel ngày càng có thêm nhiều sự lựa chọn và sử dụng các tiện ích của nhà mạng cung cấp.
Để được trải nghiệm nhiều ưu đãi hơn nữa, quý khách có thể chọn cho mình một chiếc sim số đẹp Viettel tại websimsodep.com.vn bằng cách:
Truy cập website websimsodep.com.vn
Gọi hotline 0977.158.158 – 0978.158.158
Địa chỉ văn phòng: Số 1 Lĩnh Nam – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội
Đến với chúng tôi quý khách có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm về các dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng. Với kho sim số đẹp phong phú, đa dạng quý khách sẽ được thỏa sức chọn số với các loại như: Sim tam hoa, sim tứ quý, sim ngũ quý, sim lục quý, sim thần tài, sim lộc phát, sim năm sinh, sim phong thủy, sim số kép, sim số lặp, sim số tiến, sim gánh đảo,…
Ngoài ra, quý khách còn được nhân viên trực tiếp hướng dẫn chọn số và đăng ký chính chủ hoàn toàn miễn phí. Quý khách không cần mất quá nhiều thời gian, công sức chọn việc chọn sim của mình vì chúng tôi thực hiện giao sim tận nơi hoàn toàn miến phí.
Chúc quý khách có được chiếc sim số đẹp giá rẻ tại websimsodep.com.vn và sử dụng thành công các dịch vụ của Viettel.

----------

